

Berlin startup Blacklane serves more cities and airports worldwide than Uber - robinwauters
http://tech.eu/features/4507/blacklane-jens-wohltorf-interview/

======
ComputerGuru
Which is crazy because the sheer number of viable options in the USA is
certainty stacked in Uber's favor. And it's not like they have the issue most
companies do when addressing urban sprawl: there is no "not big enough to
merit our time" barrier to entry for even the least-trafficked U.S. Airports
or cities.

~~~
nostrebored
Targeting a number of airports is a significantly different problem than
targeting an entire city. You certainly have a problem with reaching a
critical mass of users/drivers in a less traveled U.S. Airport or City. Fewer
drivers in fewer locations means longer wait times and worse service.

~~~
prostoalex
Blacklane allows any address for pick up and drop-off. It's just the nature of
their rides (pre-arranged at least two hours ahead, must commit to exact pick
up time) that makes them fit for anything time-critical - airport rides,
proms, i.e. anything you would normally use a car service for.

------
diminoten
> We partner with local, established chauffeur services in each city where we
> operate. Thus we don’t have any of the conflicts, regulatory mess or slashed
> tires which have come to symbolize Uber.”

Why can't Uber do this? Don't they, with their black car service? UberX is the
"problem child" of Uber, isn't it?

~~~
toomuchtodo
Because Uber doesn't believe it has to follow local laws/regulations regarding
transportation services.

Have fun blowing that VC money chaps!

~~~
prostoalex
Before UberX launch they used to be big believers into licensing, etc. But
Lyft's growth spooked them into launching UberX
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/01/uber-opens-up-platform-
to-n...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/01/uber-opens-up-platform-to-non-limo-
vehicles-with-uber-x-service-will-be-35-less-expensive/) which kinda dragged
the entire company into this antagonistic realm.

